# Stefan Keller Wa Handle Sale



## Dave Martell

Stefan and I have struck a deal to bring you some of his great handles with the installation price included! :thumbsup:

This is a Stefan Keller made high end wa handle installed my yours truly for one great price. 

To kick start this off we have 9 very nice handles to show. Please see *Stefan Keller Wa Handles* for details


----------



## Dave Martell

To see many great examples of similar Stefan handles installed on knives please see http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/246-Stefan-s-Handle-Gallery


----------



## Dave Martell

The #6 handle is crazy guys - I've NEVER seen anything like it. We're talking oval shape bone scales with amboyna core that wraps completely around through the butt end and with a buffalo ferrule! 

The handle will install with the striped amboyna section facing up and down. It's a surprisingly light handle.

I can't wait to get this one on a knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

The *#3 handle *is a show stopper as well. If you're a spalted wood fan this one is crazy, it's almost 3D. It's not always so easy to make spalted woods look so good so I can appreciate what Stefan put into this one.


----------



## Eamon Burke

The purpleheart/holly stripes are confusing me. That is a crazy handle.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

BurkeCutlery said:


> The purpleheart/holly stripes are confusing me. That is a crazy handle.



I've always had a soft spot for this particular handle...can't believe nobody has ever taken a chance on it.

Dave, could this be put on a new CCK 1303 without too much difficulty?

Tempting...


----------



## Dave Martell

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I've always had a soft spot for this particular handle...can't believe nobody has ever taken a chance on it.
> 
> Dave, could this be put on a new CCK 1303 without too much difficulty?
> 
> Tempting...




I've never once done a CCK rehandle but I can picture it being not so different than the norm. I suppose getting the old handle off might be the most challenge maybe? Could be a fun project to try.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks for starting the sale, Dave. Just about the purple handle: I am also surprised that it is still here and several Hawaii knife aficionados have said the same  But I cannot even claim all the fame for this, the handle part came pretty much as a round tube from ebay. I then inserted a piece of soft wood and drilled the slot into this. Also added a few more layers of finish for protection. I had to leave it round because the inlaid stripes of holly don't go very deep and if had changed the shape, it would probably have looked awkward. But I tapered the ferrule a bit to improve the grip over a completely round piece. Oh, and if you want a matching petty, I have a piece of the same tube in smaller diameter 

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505

Do you have sizes on any of these handles? I really like 1,2, and 8 but both of the knives that need new handles are small boning knives in the 150-180mm range


----------



## Dave Martell

Justin0505 said:


> Do you have sizes on any of these handles? I really like 1,2, and 8 but both of the knives that need new handles are small boning knives in the 150-180mm range



I'll measure them tomorrow, I should have done that already


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> I'll measure them tomorrow, I should have done that already



Thanks Dave, I thought I had the measures somewhere but I don't find them. That said, #s 1 and 2 are both around 150mm long, that is clearly too long for shorter boning knives. #8 is a bit shorter but also a bit wider, so I was more thinking gyuto 210 or, if a shorter knife, then a heavier one like a deba. A 180 garasuki might work also, not sure what boning knives you have, Justin. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

#3 is GONE!


----------



## tkern

This makes me want to buy more knives just to rehandle. I got a 10lb Beatty cleaver that could probably use a new handle.


----------



## Dave Martell

The sizes are all posted on the sale pages now.


----------



## Keith Neal

I wish #7 was octagonal.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> The #6 handle is crazy guys - I've NEVER seen anything like it. We're talking oval shape bone scales with amboyna core that wraps completely around through the butt end and with a buffalo ferrule!
> 
> The handle will install with the striped amboyna section facing up and down. It's a surprisingly light handle.
> 
> I can't wait to get this one on a knife.





Someone just has to pick up this handle, it's too awesome not to get used. I see it on a high end knife because it's really top quality. I'm actually surprised that Stefan included it in this sale, great value here.


----------



## Iceman91

Dave Martell said:


> Someone just has to pick up this handle, it's too awesome not to get used. I see it on a high end knife because it's really top quality. I'm actually surprised that Stefan included it in this sale, great value here.



Would the size work well on a 240 shig gyuto? I like bigger handles too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Someone just has to pick up this handle, it's too awesome not to get used. I see it on a high end knife because it's really top quality. I'm actually surprised that Stefan included it in this sale, great value here.





Iceman91 said:


> Would the size work well on a 240 shig gyuto? I like bigger handles too.




I'd say yes to this and Stefan said, "for a gyuto 240/270, 240 gyuto if larger handles are preferred"


----------



## Dave Martell

#6 is GONE! :dance:


----------



## stopbarking

Yes. Yes it is.:wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

stopbarking said:


> Yes. Yes it is.:wink:




What is it going on?


----------



## stopbarking

I have a few thoughts but the knife I've wanted new shoes for the longest would be my 270 Tojiro Bread knife. Lipstick on a pig? I love that knife and I think it deserves something nice. The size sounds perfect and I hate it's current handle.


----------



## Dave Martell

stopbarking said:


> I have a few thoughts but the knife I've wanted new shoes for the longest would be my 270 Tojiro Bread knife. Lipstick on a pig? I love that knife and I think it deserves something nice. The size sounds perfect and I hate it's current handle.




Hmmm...I can't picture that combo working but this wouldn't be the first time that a customer had a great idea that I couldn't see in my mind.


----------



## cookinstuff

Ooooo 6 sold, like Dave I cannot wait to see what that is going on, and just to see it together with a blade. That is one of the nicest handles I have ever seen, congrats on the lucky owner. Better have a clean knife to put that beauty on.


----------



## Dave Martell

#9 is GONE


----------



## SameGuy

stopbarking said:


> I have a few thoughts but the knife I've wanted new shoes for the longest would be my 270 Tojiro Bread knife. Lipstick on a pig? I love that knife and I think it deserves something nice. The size sounds perfect and I hate it's current handle.


Congrats! I just got a new wa handle for the same knife. Yours will look so bad-a**!


----------



## ThEoRy

SameGuy said:


> Congrats! I just got a new wa handle for the same knife. Yours will look so bad-a**!



Pics!


----------



## SameGuy

I'll take a few shots of my own when it arrives from Mike's, but for now head here to see his work.


----------



## Crothcipt

it looks like you have 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, and 8 left on your website. Just thought I would post that for people trying to figure out what is left.


----------



## Dave Martell

Crothcipt said:


> it looks like you have 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, and 8 left on your website. Just thought I would post that for people trying to figure out what is left.




Thanks!


----------



## SameGuy

1 and 7 are my favorites! Beautiful combinations, and lovely work, Stefan!


----------



## Dave Martell

Crothcipt said:


> it looks like you have 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, and 8 left on your website. Just thought I would post that for people trying to figure out what is left.




:bump: .....still got these available


----------



## Crothcipt

any one of these good for a 165 santoku? I look at the measurements but I get is yangi's and a few gyuto's, I am not sure what this would fall in to.


----------



## Dave Martell

Crothcipt said:


> any one of these good for a 165 santoku? I look at the measurements but I get is yangi's and a few gyuto's, I am not sure what this would fall in to.




Oh Stefan, the man has a question for you!


----------



## apicius9

O.k., I don't think any of those would be a natural choice for a 165 santoku. But then again, I put an oversized handle on mine and have no issues with it. The best strategy IMHO is always to measure what is on the knife right now and then to imagine - Would it be o.k. if it were a little thicker or thinner? Longer or shorter? As I mentioned somewhere else, I have a few more available. Some are in the mail to Dave and a few are still here. Best to contact me by email or PM with the measures of the current handle and what differences would be ok for you, and I can see what I have. 

Hope this helps,

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

:Thx for the answer. For some stupid reason I didn't think (duh) of measuring the handle.:beatinghead:eepwall::happy222::spaman::relax::tmi:

Sorry I got carried away with the new smilies.


----------



## Dave Martell

#1 & 7 are now gone


----------



## Dave Martell

11 more just in....I'll have these up in the store shortly....well soon anyway


----------



## Dave Martell

#8 *SOLD!*


----------



## Dave Martell

#2 *SOLD!*


----------

